# HW preventative



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

I had used Sentinel for YEARS and absolutely loved it with my small dogs. Now they've quit making it until further notice. So I'm wondering what you all use. I really prefer something that takes care of HW/Fleas/Ticks with a single monthly dose. I've read so many bad things about Trifexis that it scares me but that's what my vet has in stock. We're going for our 12 week vet visit with B'Elanna and annual exams for Sophie and Xavier this afternoon, and I'd love to get as many of your thoughts as possible before then. (I've read through several previous posts about trifexis but they're ~a year old. Looking for newer info.)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I purchased Trifexis, read reviews and brought it back. I just couldnt take a chance. Previously I used Scalibor collar for fleas and ticks and Heartguard for HW. Now I use invermticin and scalibor collars along with bug off garlic.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Advantage Multi takes care of almost all that you are looking for - excellent HW prevention, targets a broad range of intestinal worms (rounds, hooks, and whips), and offers good flea prevention (same as Advantage II). It's a topical, not a pill. It's more expensive than Sentinel, but less expensive than Trifexis (I pay about $80 for 6 mo. through KVsupply.com, with my vet's RX). It does not protect against ticks though.

Iverheart Max (cheaper than Sentinel at about $28/6 mo.) is a pill with hw prevention and a broad dewormer, but you will have to purchase flea control separately, which is at least $60/6 mo., making it more expensive in combination. You could perhaps save money during the winter, if you don't have fleas year-round. It's a generic analog for Heartguard Plus. 

Revolution would give you flea and heartworm protection, but it's not labeled as an intestinal dewormer in dogs.

Keep in mind that you aren't limited to what your vet stocks. Just ask for a RX for whatever product does the things you want at the price you want, then order from a legitimate, Vet-VIPS-accredited online pharmacy (KV Supply, Valley Vet, Dr. Fosters & Smith). Mine doesn't stock Advantage Multi, but I prefer it to Trifexis because _SOME_ dogs appear to have reactions to Trifexis (there was an NPR news story about it last year that you may be able to dig up on their website).


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmm now I'm reading that Sentinel is available again, that it was an issue with Novartis's manufacturing plant and it was resolved a little over a year ago. So I'll be sticking with the usual 

Thank you all for the replies though! Magwart, I've seen several videos on youtube that show neurological reactions and other bad reactions to Trifexis  Definitely not worth the gamble in my eyes!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

How much does sentinel cost for 6 months and does it just prevent heart worms or anything else?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> How much does sentinel cost for 6 months and does it just prevent heart worms or anything else?


This link has pricing and details of what it covers (HW, fleas, intestinal parasites):
Sentinel Flavor Tabs for Dogs Novartis Animal Health ( - Pet Pharmacy (Rx) - Heartworm Prevention 

ETA: Here's a link to a comparison of HW prevention products, and what they cover -
http://www.valleyvet.com/library/heartworm-control-comparison.html?gas=interceptor
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=207686da-2eb2-4b15-8b9f-e93c5528d2fe&gas=sentinel


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

It says it is 43.99. Is that for six months, and giving one tablet to the dog once a month? It is not clear on there. The box says 6 tablets so I am assuming 43$ is for one tablet a month x6 months yes?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> It says it is 43.99. Is that for six months, and giving one tablet to the dog once a month? It is not clear on there. The box says 6 tablets so I am assuming 43$ is for one tablet a month x6 months yes?


Yes, that's right. All modern HW prevention is 1 x month -- except for the Proheart6 shot, which is every six months.


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> It says it is 43.99. Is that for six months, and giving one tablet to the dog once a month? It is not clear on there. The box says 6 tablets so I am assuming 43$ is for one tablet a month x6 months yes?


I found a 12mo sentinel from California Pet Pharmacy here...
California Pet Pharmacy- Savings on Pet Meds, Frontline, Advantage FREE Shipping on order over $100

That's where I'm ordering it for all 3 of mine. Total's $182 and that's protection against HW, intestinal parasites, and fleas for 12mo for 3 dogs (2 small, 1 large)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Asten said:


> I found a 12mo sentinel from California Pet Pharmacy here...
> California Pet Pharmacy- Savings on Pet Meds, Frontline, Advantage FREE Shipping on order over $100
> 
> That's where I'm ordering it for all 3 of mine. Total's $182 and that's protection against HW, intestinal parasites, and fleas for 12mo for 3 dogs (2 small, 1 large)


Be careful with online sites unless you know they are reputable. I ordered Frontline once and it was not frontline. I was furious and did not use it on the dogs, I could smell it and it wasn't even open


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Be careful with online sites unless you know they are reputable. I ordered Frontline once and it was not frontline. I was furious and did not use it on the dogs, I could smell it and it wasn't even open


I agree with llombardo that you definitely have to be careful when ordering meds online. For what it's worth, our veterinary oncologist recommends ordering from California Pet Pharmacy, at least for the cancer meds we use on Roxy. They are also Vet-VIPPS approved.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I used to use Interceptor until that got permanently pulled... same active as Sentinel minus the flea/tick. I tried Trifexis, and was not happy with the results at all. Its a MASSIVE pill, smells like a pesticide, and was impossible to get them to eat. I halved it and mixed it up with raw beef/egg/cheese and even still they would not touch it. After finally giving up and just pilling them (which I NEVER had to do on Interceptor), Ridley become lethargic and would hide in his kennel... after the second time I used it the following month, he did the same but also started vomiting. Immediately discontinued use and switched to Hartguard Plus. I'm now on Iverhart Plus for cost reasons. Never had an issue with either, I just do flea/tick stuff separately as needed. 

I buy all my HW meds from Fosters and Smith. Always had a very good experience with them. I actually had a dose of my Hartguard stolen from my mailbox once, and after calling them explaining what happened they mailed me another box free of charge, no questioning or hassle.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I give the Hooligans Interceptor (I buy it from a place up in Canada that has it shipped from a company in Australia that I've dealt with for many years ... I can't buy it directly from the Australian company). FWIW I give my guys the pills 12 months a year.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

GypsyGhost said:


> They are also Vet-VIPPS approved.


Only a small number of online pet pharmacies are Vet-VIPPS certified, and it's absolutely what I look for too. 

Fosters & Smith, KV Supply, Valley Vet, PetCareRX, and 800-Petmeds are all Vet-VIPPS certified. Here's the program:
http://www.nabp.net/programs/accreditation/vet-vipps

Here's the list:
http://www.nabp.net/programs/accreditation/vet-vipps/find-a-vet-vipps-online-pharmacy

I personally won't order from pharmacies that aren't certified through Vet-VIPPS, _especially _any that don't require that you provide a RX from a licensed vet (by fax or mail). I'm all for saving money where it can be saved, but I also want to get the same quality of meds I'd get from my vet.


----------

